# Women in Music



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)

Here i will post the best females i have found in music.

A few years ago i was walking with a friend of mine. We are guys talking about music we like and have been listening to and i mention something and he says "and i bet its all dudes" or something and i think it was some metal band with a female bass player but it got me thinking and then it became a challenge and i enjoyed this new journey of music discovery. It's been 3 years or more since that conversation and in the past two it has really picked up and my music streams have been tuned to it but i have noticed a real girl power swell not just in music women are getting louder in the arts or more likely just getting turned up more as in published more.

i will skip Gwen Stefani and Adel for now as i don't think anyone is not already familiar. But i will come back though to Florence and the Machine and Ms Mr who i started to tune in with.

Anyone is welcome to post or post about anything relevant to the title.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Zagon (Jan 24, 2017)

I like strong voices like her


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)

this was the first strong voiced women i can remember. awesome live.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)

i have to restrain myself, here are some more + a couple more posts today then more later.
Tei Shi - "Bassically"
Grimes - REALiTi
Sarah Fimm
Sia
Ellie Goulding- On My Mind
Lucius - Two Of Us On The Run
Astrid S
Kelela - Rewind
DIE ANTWOORD
Tami T - I Never Loved (Remix)


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)

Anything by Polica


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


nice


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> nice


Smerz was recommended by the first artist i posted. they are from Norway.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## KoSmIcTRaveLer (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Tribute to WOW music is Joan Jett


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

love the rock n roll guys. i will get to some rock, punk and some reggae and conscious hip hop and more. and please ya'll post any women in music you like or respect - unless it's Iggy az or Britney ; ) 
if she floats your boat post her ; ) 
more to come stay tuned


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

blu3bird said:


>


thats a dude! Women artists only.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

these girls rock. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_female_heavy_metal_singers
might post some of them. so far haven't used any lists like this..


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

Reemah - Crowns Up On Your Head


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> thats a dude! Women artists only.


It's Lucia Cifarelli on vocals
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucia_Cifarelli


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

Meg Myers "Motel" [Music Video]


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarah Fimm - Afraid


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

some good lovin rock n roll
Liz Cooper & The Stampede on Audiotree Live (Full Session)


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 13, 2017)

Sylvan Esso - Die Young [OFFICIAL]


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 18, 2017)

Susanne Sundfør - White Foxes (Official video)


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 29, 2017)

Bonobo - Stay The Same (feat. Andreya Triana)


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 29, 2017)

TiLLy feat. Elliphant "In My Head" (Official Music Video)


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 29, 2017)

Bonobo - Walk In The Sky (Feat. Bajka)


----------



## tstick (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok this is Donny Hathaway's daughter, 
Lalah...and she grew up to be an awesome "chip off the old block" so-to-speak! Check out her ability to sing an out-of-the-ordinary melody and then prepare to be blown away at the 6:10 mark when she hits CHORDS with her voice! OMG! She blows the entire band/audience's mind with that!


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 7, 2017)

Tove Styrke - Borderline


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 7, 2017)

Monica Heldal - Boy From The North


----------



## tstick (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 15, 2017)

Travelle - Nobody Else


----------



## Strainbane (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2017)

Sigrid - Don't Kill My Vibe


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh Wonder - Ultralife


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Elliphant Revolution


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Astrid S - Hurts So Good


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Barely Floating (feat. Matilda)


----------



## Strainbane (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 30, 2017)

Lucius - Two Of Us On The Run


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 30, 2017)

Laura Veirs - "Sun Song"


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

Purity Ring - Lofticries








...


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

MS MR - Criminals


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

any requests for types of music? what are you hoping to see here?


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

London Grammar - Nightcall


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

Sóley: Grow


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)

The Staves - Tired As Fuck


----------



## esh dov ets (May 28, 2017)

Zola Jesus - Vessel


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2017)

I got turned on to this gal today - not only is she an incredible musician, she's just a BIT hot as well.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got turned on to this gal today - not only is she an incredible musician, she's just a BIT hot as well.


Nice. 
Lindsey Stirling is hot as well. she manages to get ads past my ad block so i will just show a photo.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 31, 2017)

Billie Eilish - Bellyache


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 3, 2017)

Kygo & Ellie Goulding - First Time


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 3, 2017)

Broods - Mother & Father


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 3, 2017)

Dana Falconberry: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 3, 2017)

Daughter: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 6, 2017)

Silent Strike - Words Kill People
Tove Styrke - Say My Name
Tove Lo - Cool Girl (Part of Fairy Dust)


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jun 13, 2017)

Blondie first album. Jimmy Destri on keyboard, Clement Burke drums, Gary Valentine - guitar, Chris Stein bass semi douchebag and Debbie Harry being very cute.

The song was written buy Gary.

My other favorite Blondie song.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jun 13, 2017)

One of the best woman bass players. Damn good male guitarists too.





Arguably the best woman drummer (she pounded the drums) and possibly best girl band. 





One of the best bands to ever come out of California. They were not promoted because the female lead singer was not attractive. Great band, great singer, amazing sax player. Fantatsic song and vibe.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh the werewolf, oh the werewolf Comes stepping along He dont even break the branches where hes gone Once I saw him in the moonlight, when the bats were a flying I saw the werewolf, and the werewolf was crying Cryin nobody knows, nobody knows, body knows How I loved the man, as I teared off his clothes. Cryin nobody know, nobody knows my pain When I see that its risen; that full moon again For the werewolf, for the werewolf has sympathy For the werewolf, somebody like you and me. And only he goes to me, man this little flute I play. All through the night, until the light of day, and we are doomed to play. For the werewolf, for the werewolf, has sympathy For the werewolf, somebody like you and me.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 16, 2017)

Leikeli47 - Money


----------



## Bear420 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 19, 2017)

fucking hate those shows. 
melanie martinez was on the voice


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 9, 2017)

Lamb - Wise Enough


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 14, 2017)

an old forgotten favorite


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 14, 2017)

takin you way back with the inspiration for eddie money's take me home tonight, same voice from both songs;Veronica Bennett (later known as Ronnie Spector) .
here's be my baby by The Ronettes


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 14, 2017)

best of the 80s right here


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 14, 2017)

here's another American musician, a-lot of musicians from around the world here.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 14, 2017)

B-52's. Not all girl but only the girls sing on this tune and their Georgia southern accents sound great.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> B-52's. Not all girl but only the girls sing on this tune and their Georgia southern accents sound great.


that's my favorite song by the b52s. i was raving and collecting records when i found this remix... the album was called the summer of love remixes and was in a red vinyl\plastic cover.




also saw them in Golden Gate Park


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

R&B anyone?


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

Straight blues more your thing?


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

My fav.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Straight blues more your thing?


Bonnie Raitt is my moms favorite 
Janis is essential 60s classic rock , part of my introduction...
if you like r&b check out polica. it's in the thread if you can't find it in fact...


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Bonnie Raitt is my moms favorite
> Janis is essential 60s classic rock , part of my introduction...
> if you like r&b check out polica. it's in the thread if you can't find it in fact...


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Bonnie Raitt is my moms favorite
> Janis is essential 60s classic rock , part of my introduction...
> if you like r&b check out polica. it's in the thread if you can't find it in fact...


Good song. I was raised on a steady diet of my older sister's records, like most of us. From three dog night, to Zep to the Supremes. I love the old blues a lot, but listen to the Dead and other jam bands most of the time. Well, when in the Matrix. When off the grid I listen to the local npr station on my old weather {hand crank} radio. They have a morning mix show that is a little too heavy into country for my taste, but I don't do commercials, so I'll take whatever they give me. And at night it's jazz. Classical on the weekends, but I'm almost never at my camp on the weekends.

https://wkgc.org/hd1stream/


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 16, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> that's my favorite song by the b52s. i was raving and collecting records when i found this remix... the album was called the summer of love remixes and was in a red vinyl\plastic cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I would say Roam was my fave too. I was in high school when I read Brit music mags like NME or Melody Maker. They were playing in England to really good reviews and were unknown in the USA until the first album took off,. I saw quite a few cincerts but I never saw them.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 16, 2017)

Nico (and Velvet Underground) ... All Tomorrow's Parties
A bit of a pioneer and one of the best looking women in rock.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 17, 2017)

*Kitty Wells - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels*


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jul 18, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>



This is my first time hearing this artist, I really like them!


----------



## tstick (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 18, 2017)

Aly-Wvapes said:


> This is my first time hearing this artist, I really like them!






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ4RqfpTCd9dWz7YjJaN3qw
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFCyrgFismX17OBScJbm8Ig


----------



## tstick (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

saw phantogram in L.A. 4th of july a few years back.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

Banks


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

*Savages - "Adore"




*


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)

*Angel Olsen - Sister*


----------



## Wavels (Jul 24, 2017)

You guys might enjoy this.

*The 150 Greatest Albums Made By Women*


Turning The Tables: The 150 Greatest Albums Made By Women : NPR


http://www.npr.org/2017/07/24/538387823/turning-the-tables-150-greatest-albums-made-by-women


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 27, 2017)

*Fever Ray 'When I Grow Up'*


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 8, 2017)

*You're Dead Norma Tanega 1966*


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2017)

theres birds in the background on the bikes


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 11, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> theres birds in the background on the bikes


i guess it's about a woman but every other song ever is about a woman or has girls in the video.


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)

There is also a remix to this track by a dude called "Hucci" and it's badass also. Enjoy.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)

A classic and her voice is and has always been amazing.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)

George Maple another talented female singer....


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)

Lorde cover.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 25, 2017)

This the type of chick to fuck you instead of you fucking her....lol


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 25, 2017)

Right on .Illuminati.

you inspired e to dig a bit. 
the video was also directed by Maria Mochnacz but i couldn't find it

*Robert Miles feat Fiorella Quinn - Fable [vocal mix]




*


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 25, 2017)

HAIM


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 26, 2017)

Found this today.
*Bat For Lashes*


----------



## tstick (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 22, 2017)

still finding little gems. here's Little Dragon


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## ravsharan (Oct 9, 2017)

I loved your collection. About my choice, I find vancouver sleep clinic and coldplay are best.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 10, 2017)

tov lo "fairy dust" including "cool girl"




Ary does a buetiful "cool girl"




Florence and the machine's video that proly inspired fairy dust


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)

Australian Native Alison Wonderland. Music starts at 1:02. I would advise a listen the intro is superb.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Australian Native Alison Wonderland. Music starts at 1:02. I would advise a listen the intro is superb.


ok but who's that she is spinning? i mean she is a mix master dj useing samples not a producer. good stuff tho.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

new
*björk*


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

These guys say they are all christian but there music is not.
proly true
Paramore: Hard Times


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

*Roxette - Listen To Your Heart
1980's*


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

here's the real ish, the best kinds
*electronic vibrations*

*Charlotte Gainsbourg - Deadly Valentine (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> ok but who's that she is spinning? i mean she is a mix master dj useing samples not a producer. good stuff tho.


Nah I hate to correct you but she is a producer. She has a couple albums. Alot of those songs she is spinning are hers. lol


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> ok but who's that she is spinning? i mean she is a mix master dj useing samples not a producer. good stuff tho.


I could get you the track list if you like. The first three songs are all her. which is one of the dopepest parts of the whole mix.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyways needless to say her songs are scattered all throughout the whole thing. cheers


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Nah I hate to correct you but she is a producer. She has a couple albums. Alot of those songs she is spinning are hers. lol


oh no shit. i like her too, didn't realise.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

think i shared banks but this song grew on me


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 20, 2017)

*Lykke Li - Gunshot *


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 20, 2017)

videos of a feather


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 21, 2017)

Mai Khalil


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 21, 2017)

too larry said:


>


yes


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> yes


I discovered them this morning when I was looking for trail music. Pretty cool.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 25, 2017)

warpaint - love is to die


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 26, 2017)

i've always thought sade's music was almost too smooth but her voice was never in question. great lyricist too.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 26, 2017)

Made the beat in FLStudios. Producer Edition.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 9, 2017)

the au pairs








rock\punk


----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)

i remember reading about her in spin magazine..


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)

We all come from the very same bread and butter.


----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 27, 2017)

*Fieh "Glu"*


----------



## esh dov ets (Dec 28, 2017)

the lyrics of this song read like a scary movie; so upbeat tho


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 3, 2018)

an old favorite


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 7, 2018)

new favorites


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 7, 2018)

what if i'm right


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 7, 2018)

new favorites


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 22, 2018)

*Bishop Briggs - River*


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)

meg mac
my fav is this tame impala cover


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)

Sigrid




she reminds me of my elementary school classmate. something so cool about her. idk if you like Paramore... diggin the pop tho


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)

fuck it


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)

seriously tho...




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

Maybe this is not misplaced. Donna Jean does share licks with Bobbie. She was a big part of the band back in the day.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)

too larry said:


> Maybe this is not misplaced. Donna Jean does share licks with Bobbie. She was a big part of the band back in the day.


many of my favorite dead shows are the ones with women guests


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)

*Susanna Lundgren*





never found a solo project by her but she was in several bands and single tracks


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2018)

* Ellie Goulding*


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 9, 2018)

The Dø


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 23, 2018)

msmr


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 20, 2018)

*Fever - Peggy Lee*
*



**the classic ^*


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 20, 2018)

*eartha kitt, i want to be evil (1953)*





i don't care. 1991


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 31, 2018)

*Wild Child - Expectations*
Kelsey Wilson (lead vocals and violin)


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 31, 2018)

*Cat Clyde - Mama Said*


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 31, 2018)

*Julie London - Cry Me A River*


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 31, 2018)

*Jessie Reyez - Gatekeeper*





fame #1


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 31, 2018)

*Superorganism - Everybody Wants To Be Famous*
*



fame #2*


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 3, 2018)

*Nina Simone - Sinnerman*




Mudhoney did a cover or sample or version that sounded like,"oh cinnamon where you gonna run too,, oh on that day...


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 3, 2018)

*Dusty Springfield Son of a Preacher Man*




as sampled by cypress hill. they have a great dj and band


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 3, 2018)

*Louis The Child - Love Is Alive feat. Elohim*


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 21, 2018)

*Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'*


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry about that. I'll try again.


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Too many tabs. . . .


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

i'm double posting this..


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

too larry said:


>


awesome cover. i almost posted until i realized i was listening to your post.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


that's good for country.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>






@too larry


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> @too larry


By buddy is a huge Heart fan, and always bought their music. I have copied all his CD's. I don't really listen to them anymore. Hell, I don't listen to anything but Jazz most days.


----------



## tstick (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)

*Cleo Sol - Why Don't You | A COLORS SHOW*
*fresh r&b*


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)

*Nilüfer Yanya - Thanks 4 Nothing*




*Nilüfer Yanya - Thanks 4 Nothing | A COLORS SHOW*


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)

These gals were under rated.
*Siouxsie And The Banshees *


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)

*Mo-Dettes - WHITE MICE - RARE VIDEO*
*



*


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)

*The Slits - I Heard It Through The Grapevine*
*



*


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 1, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> that's good for country.


.. country counts! 

.. so does this


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)

*The Raincoats - Lola*
*



*


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. country counts!
> 
> .. so does this






oops...


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2018)

*Anne-Marie - Alarm | A COLORS SHOW*




these colors shows are great.


----------



## tstick (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

You Tube shuffled these guys to the top of my deck. This is a real slow jam, but they can tear it up too.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 18, 2018)

too larry said:


>


she broke her hip


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 18, 2018)

Wavels said:


>


that's soul fire. irie. much love


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> she broke her hip


She messed around and got old.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 14, 2018)

dancing ~~~~


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)

Her, me, and Susie Diamond...a couple of 12 strings in tune. No visitors. Recorded.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)

YOWZA !


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

I picked up a few CD's this week when I did the thrift store run. Including Ladies of the Canyon by Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2019)

Such a crush I had....and then I met her.  It's a pleasure to revisit this one. I caught a couple performances of this...and that voice ! [ as long as she was singing  ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2019)

I see your fish, and raise you 4 b... that is to say, 2 daughters.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

Joan Osborne / Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Joan Osborne / Martha and the Vandellas


I used to listen to a lot of Joan Osborne. Not sure why she got lost in the mix.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 28, 2019)

I choose ANGLES every time !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 28, 2019)

Angels


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 28, 2019)

Sacramento Farm to Fork Festival

Chicks w/ licks, reminds me of Allman Bros.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 29, 2019)

Hope Sandoval from Mazzy Star singing with Massive Attack

'It's unfortunate that when we feel a storm,
We can roll ourselves over cause we're uncomfortable '


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 29, 2019)

Enjoyed you selections. Gotta love Joan!


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 26, 2019)

injinji said:


>


Thank you! This accoustict version is fkn awesome


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2019)

Milka Ramos sings lead in this rendition of "Strip Joint is Closed".


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)

This one really means a lot to me. My bro loved this band.


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

I choose ANGLES every Mfn time !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I choose ANGLES every Mfn time !


You mean, like a 90 degree angle?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2019)

"ooh nah nah nah ooh nah nah"


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You mean, like a 90 degree angle?


So obtuse.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

pure energy.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

ANGLES EVERY time .


----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 9, 2020)

“What’s your MOMMAS name child,what’s your mommas name”


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 29, 2020)

“The angel has the key and U can’t get in “






Can’t think of anything more hardcore then ALL of this woman, GD forefront fire !


----------



## SFnone (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## myvoy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

Birthday girl.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 21, 2020)

I used to be so in love with Debbie Harry... my older sister's best friend when we were kids looked just like her and had the same beautifully goofy personality... she never knew I existed...


----------



## SFnone (Apr 21, 2020)

dead lumps of meat melt in this heat


----------



## eDude (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## eDude (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (May 5, 2020)

R.I.P
One of the best voices ever, most people have never heard of her. Still makes me cry when I listen, miss you Belita.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)

“The only thing new “


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 27, 2020)

Haim Steps Into a New Groove on ‘Women in Music Pt. III’ (Published 2020)


On the band’s third album, the sisters in Haim add what was missing from previous releases — tension and texture — to make their sharpest and most adventurous songs yet.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2020)

Leather Tuscadero getting after it .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2020)

“Could it be a faded rose “


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Aug 15, 2020)

something a little obscure... I can't tell if this is good, bad, or terrible...


----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 16, 2020)

"I can't tell if this is good, bad, or terrible..."
It's all of those things + awesome.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

I was hooked at Grad Night at Disneyland by her in 1972.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 28, 2020)

Doro Pesch


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 28, 2020)

So much sexier than Faith Hill .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 6, 2020)

This one’s energy !!! Goddamn !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 6, 2020)

blu3bird said:


>


so good .


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## ksafimova (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 9, 2020)

Lol,you missed 1 in your wheel house  !


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2020)

Birthday girl. . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)

Lots are ordinary and interchangeable, few are really good, a handful that are exceptional. 
Then there's once in a lifetime.


karenbefeler2 
These 12 minutes and 29 seconds have just made up for this whole crap year most of us have had. Thank you for the beautiful gift. You are the epitome of Coolsville.


----------



## topcat (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2020)

RIP Nicolette


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2020)

Maria Brink from In This Moment.

They opened for Disturbed. It was quite the show. Not for everyone but I was glad I saw them live. Their cover of Steve Miller's Fly Like an Eagle was spectacular.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Roylahey (Nov 25, 2020)

blu3bird said:


>


I didn't think it was possible to make a cover of this song ,I was wrong.I don't know how she sang it the way she did and still made it sound good.


----------



## Roylahey (Nov 25, 2020)

esh dov ets said:


> any requests for types of music? what are you hoping to see here?


Pop with instruments or hard rock or metal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Nov 25, 2020)

If Mama Kass and Karen Carpenter both ate only half a ham sandwich they'd both probably still be alive today.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)

Next QUEEN Up !!!!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)

@Aussieaceae


----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (Dec 6, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


>


I know those girls!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 10, 2020)

T Swift droppin another LP tonight


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 10, 2020)

*



*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

“4 3 decades “” get it all this fire


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Spector was tried for the murder of Clarkson in 2007. On September 26 of that year, a mistrial was declared due to a hung jury, with ten jurors of twelve favoring conviction. He was tried again for second-degree murder beginning on October 20, 2008. On April 13, 2009, the jury found Spector guilty of murdering Clarkson. On May 29, 2009, he was sentenced to nineteen years to life in state prison.

 



According to the prosecution, Spector had previously pulled a gun on four women. In each case, he had been drinking and "was romantically interested in the woman, but grew angry after the woman spurned him." The prosecution alleged that on each occasion, he pointed a gun at the woman to prevent her from walking out.[6] The prosecution argued that the testimony of the other women was important to demonstrating a "common plan or scheme." The defense sought to prevent the women from providing such testimony. Though the law generally forbids the introduction of evidence showing a defendant's previous transgressions, the judge ruled the testimony "can be used to show lack of accident or mistake."[6]


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 27, 2021)

I haven’t made it though the whole thread yet, so forgive me if this is a repost. I know Angela was really damn good, but she picked one hell of a successor in Alissa White-Gluz.


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

Birthday girl


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2021)

Nika !


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2021)

Young girls are coming to the canyon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Groovy, but that dude is pretty homely.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Groovy, but that dude is pretty homely.


Would not be welcome in Mississippi?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> Would not be welcome in Mississippi?


If I called my mattress Mississippi, then yes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> If I called my mattress Mississippi, then yes.


When you have to explain a joke. . . . .


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Some of you will be familiar with Tal and possibly the guitar guy too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2021)

Venus. Mariska Veres, man she was foxy then.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)

Since I noticed a few notable exceptions to the thread, I thought I'd add a couple.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


Agnetha !


----------



## dragula420 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Spoofer (Apr 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I met Concrete Blond once when I had a college radio show!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)

Their camera work and video editing is crazy good.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)

She was everything a teenage boy wanted.  







She still has the stuff. She knows she's the Queen of woman singers.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Debbie, much respect, does it her way ,doesn't compromise her beliefs,was ahead of her time.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

The Wilson sisters have always had my respect, Dale Bosio (Missing Persons) was ahead of her time,has been stolen from imagewise by Lady Gaga IMO, Pat Benatar commands my respect. Linda Ronstadt was great. Diana Ross , Aretha Franklin, and all the other Motown stars of early60's. Donna Summer had a ton of class. Can't forget Tina Turner. Dolly Parton is a national treasure. Whitney Houston could shatter a glass,those are a few ladies off the top of my mind that the music bus has blessed us with.ccguns


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Debbie, much respect, does it her way ,doesn't compromise her beliefs,was ahead of her time.ccguns


She's earned respect. That girl earned her spot at the top of Female artists. Her story is interesting. She worked hard. It was much harder for Women to succeed in the music industry back when she came to prominence. She's one tough lady. And very smart.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> She's earned respect. That girl earned her spot at the top of Female artists. Her story is interesting. She worked hard. It was much harder for Women to succeed in the music industry back when she came to prominence. She's one tough lady. And very smart.


No doubt, always intrigued by D.Harry, very unique and true to self lady, made trends didn't follow them,made her very sexy in a unique way.ccguns


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2021)

Surely you Deb Harry fans saw this:


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)

Blondie + Chrisie Hines on steroids. Shirley Manson is a force. She's got game.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 4, 2021)

Easter & big OLD titties


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Fellow Canucks here.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2021)

She’s Marianne Faithfull, Damn It. And She’s (Thankfully) Still Here. (Published 2021)


The British musician has had several brushes with death in her 74 years. But Covid-19 and its long-haul symptoms didn’t derail her latest project: a spoken-word tribute to the Romantic poets.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Blondie + Chrisie Hines on steroids. Shirley Manson is a force. She's got game.


Took my then girlfriend, now wife, to see them back in the 90s


----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Took my then girlfriend, now wife, to see them back in the 90s


They showed up in Portland a couple times shortly before Covid. They just played smaller venues and the tickets sold out in a matter of hours. I missed them both times. I still have their first CD somewhere. 

This is one of my favorite songs of theirs. Shirley calls it old school Garbage. And that was in 2005. They've been around a long time.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm surprised they are still around, I think it was 98 or 99 and they opened for the red hot chili peppers for some MTV thing.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Billie is due credit. She's gonna be a force.


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2021)

Valerie Carter O-o-h Child


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2021)

Lauren Wood Fallen


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2021)

Give em somthng talk bout I guess


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2021)

And it's great to see this Lady finally get the recognition she deserves, and Carol King was also inducted to the R&RHF.
Kudos Beautiful Girls - it is well deserved!





__





Tina Turner | Rock & Roll Hall of Fame


Tina Turner is known as the Queen of Rock & Roll, a title she earned not just once but twice. The first time, she rose to fame in the 1960s as part of the duo Ike and Tina Turner, belting out soulful rock songs in a non-stop stage show where she danced the audience into a frenzy. But all of that...




www.rockhall.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

Ok technically she didn't play music professionally, but she had the music in her. : )


----------



## pine boy (May 13, 2021)

these girls do it


----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (May 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2021)

Future Women in music?


----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 19, 2021)

lol


----------



## Boru420 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 19, 2021)

Maria Franz on the vocals and bones.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 10, 2021)

Just dropped.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2021)

That girl's got heart!



GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)

Lil Martina to keep yesterday going


----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)

injinji said:


>


----------



## SFnone (Jul 27, 2021)

BB! 

(The original. Not to be confused with that suckass group of wannabes and pretenders that stole her name.)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Flork (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2021)

“It’s not a PROPHECY we’re not a property “


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

Peaceful. Helen Reddy.


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2021)

You Turn Me On I'm A Radio. Joni Mitchell. Universal Amphitheatre, now gone.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 6, 2021)

One to watch out for.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Sep 16, 2021)

some early girl sludge metal
takes me back to late 90's/very early 2000's


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Mad878 (Oct 13, 2021)

esh dov ets said:


> Here i will post the best females i have found in music.
> 
> A few years ago i was walking with a friend of mine. We are guys talking about music we like and have been listening to and i mention something and he says "and i bet its all dudes" or something and i think it was some metal band with a female bass player but it got me thinking and then it became a challenge and i enjoyed this new journey of music discovery. It's been 3 years or more since that conversation and in the past two it has really picked up and my music streams have been tuned to it but i have noticed a real girl power swell not just in music women are getting louder in the arts or more likely just getting turned up more as in published more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2021)

Well deserved.









Watch the Go-Go’s Perform at Rock Hall 2021 Induction Ceremony


Drew Barrymore inducted the band and recreated the iconic Beauty and the Beat cover




pitchfork.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Candace Night deserves a mention.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 3, 2021)

^^ Thanks for turning me onto Mentors &Mohini Dey!! Damn they're special.

Janis ain't bad neither..


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

Kate Bush awarded CBE by the Queen at Windsor Castle


Singer Kate Bush is officially appointed a CBE for services to music at an investiture ceremony at Windsor Castle, hosted by the Queen.



www.bbc.com









They do this all over the world.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I use to watch Solid Gold when I was a kid. So Joan Jett and Pat Benatar both come to mind at the same. I'd lean a cassette recorder against the TV to record the episodes when I was like 7.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh Stevie 

*



*


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 12, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I use to watch Solid Gold when I was a kid. So Joan Jett and Pat Benatar both come to mind at the same. I'd lean a cassette recorder against the TV to record the episodes when I was like 7.
> 
> View attachment 5045488


Pat Benetar....grrrrrrrrrrr , I was in my mid 20's.....what a hottie ..haven't seen her lately.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Pat Benetar....grrrrrrrrrrr , I was in my mid 20's.....what a hottie ..haven't seen her lately.


I had the hots for her when I was 7, lol.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 12, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I had the hots for her when I was 7, lol.


Horny in 3rd grade, cool !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Horny in 3rd grade, cool !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2021)

Had my first girlfriend in 2nd grade. I still remember her full name. My first date ever was with her at Skate King in WA. Our parents dropped us off for a few hours.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 12, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Had my first girlfriend in 2nd grade. I still remember her full name. My first date ever was with her at Skate King in WA. Our parents dropped us off for a few hours.


My first date...7th grade, Linda King, my father took us to the flooded, frozen parking lot and was shaparon as we ice skated, man things have changed. That's what they do.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2021)

Long before Kurt Cobain and Nirvana musicians like Tina Bell were creating Grunge in Seattle. Yet nobody even knows her name. 

*Tina Marie Bell* (February 5, 1957 – c. October 10, 2012) was an American singer, songwriter and front woman of the Seattle-based band Bam Bam. The band with Bell was considered one of the founders of the grunge music scene. Bell is often considered the "Godmother of Grunge"

Bell and Martin formed a band called Bam Bam in 1983. The band also included bassist Scott Ledgerwood, and drummer Matt Cameron (the latter went on to join Soundgarden and then Pearl Jam) 









Tina Bell - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2021)

Angela Strehli. Go on.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2021)

"Tina Bell and Bam Bam enjoyed a small but loyal following in the Seattle club scene in the 80s, and many feel they were an important foundation of the sound that became grunge. But they were forgotten by history and written out of the history books until now. Lee Cowan has the details."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2021)

"Checkmate".


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)

Love me some Teddy Sinclair/ Cruel Youth


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

She still has it.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I had the hots for her when I was a boy.

Same with Samantha Fox. I had her poster on my wall with some other lovely ladies, lol.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 6, 2022)

they should be kept bare foot and pregnant lol no, i did women singers players


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2022)

go go kid said:


> they should be kept bare foot and pregnant lol no, i did women singers players


I will admit to being slightly rock and roll sexist. At night when I am walking, it's not too often I will stop to skip a song on my mp3 player. But I do find that a lot of the time when I do, it is a woman singer. 

But maybe I shouldn't have put whole Gretchen Wilson, Janis Joplin, Lisa Maria, etc, etc, cd's on there. I never have to skip Bonnie Raitt songs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 6, 2022)

Floor Jansen's first ever single.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 6, 2022)

I prefer the volume UP myself.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 21, 2022)

vertnugs said:


> I prefer the volume UP myself.


It all starts with the claps in grade 1! That was amazing.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 23, 2022)

Wilson sisters rock legends long live heart one of the greatest. The distillers one of the greatest punk bands rock music and music in general wouldn’t be what it is without it’s ladies long live the woman of music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 23, 2022)

Liz Phair....I first met her at a record label party eons ago circa 1991 before she had released any music. She was with a dude in a band that had recently blown up and I was with someone I probably shouldn't say either. We were together the entire party while our dates were busy being rock stars among the other rock stars. In hindsight I wish I'd asked her out, but I was pretty buzzed and I guess I figured I would have another chance later. Nope. My loss for sure. I had a flashback this week when I realized it was her birthday.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2022)

Awesome to see my girl is still performing. I didn't even know she was touring.


----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Liz Phair....I first met her at a record label party eons ago circa 1991 before she had released any music. She was with a dude in a band that had recently blown up and I was with someone I probably shouldn't say either. We were together the entire party while our dates were busy being rock stars among the other rock stars. In hindsight I wish I'd asked her out, but I was pretty buzzed and I guess I figured I would have another chance later. Nope. My loss for sure. I had a flashback this week when I realized it was her birthday.


Missed chances are a drag for sure.

I was gang Bangled during their first major tour, and finally replaced after 19 dates. They dropped me off in Charlotte, and none too soon. Those girls were nearly insatiable.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 12, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Missed chances are a drag for sure.
> 
> I was gang Bangled during their first major tour, and finally replaced after 19 dates. They dropped me off in Charlotte, and none too soon. Those girls were nearly insatiable.


What a dude to last for 19 dates with Susanna Hoffs and Co. And finally get dropped off after you were used up like a piece of old meat. I bet it was worth it though.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 16, 2022)

Mexican sisters.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

From back when the world was young.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 25, 2022)

20


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2022)

Petula Clark. Downtown.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 11, 2022)

Jessica Edstrom. 

Selfie girl in vid.






PEZSI gig.






She has great butt pics on Instagram as well!!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 16, 2022)

I miss when musicians were homely. Don't get me wrong I enjoy looking at beautiful people, it's just that basically all famous musicians these days are also like model level beautiful. Certainly, you can be beautiful and talented, but in the current climate, I don't think that musicians like Neil Young or Kim Deal would make the cut now and that's a shame. Strange priorities or an over emphasis on something that has nothing to do with music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)

Perfection


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 26, 2022)

Charo


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2022)

There were giants on the earth in those days.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 5, 2022)

I've always liked Fergie.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)

Tina Bell

Pre grunge. In fact Kurt Cobain was a roadie loading equipment for them at one time.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 7, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Mexican sisters.


I recently discovered them but they already played my state... at a great venue. I'm bummed. 
I think they're going to be big, so much talent, dedication and love of music... only 18, 20 and 22 years old.
Let me know if you find the vid with the overhead PauCam. It's great but I forgot to bookmark it and can't find it now. 

A documentary and some recent PauCam, she's been live streaming some gigs.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 15, 2022)

Broke barriers and fkn rocks, saw her and them a few years ago- fkn rocked hard.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 27, 2022)

The Metal scene is crawling with Women!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 21, 2022)

Just yesterday, 3 weeks after breast cancer surgery.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> These ladies have gave me boner ever since I was like 7,


TMI


----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


> TMI


It was a joke, but probably an inappropriate one, 

Edit: Deleted.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Nov 23, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior 

Inappropriateness at it's best.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

Best new punk band in years. Here is the song that started it all.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2022)

Rosanne Cash. Rainin'


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2022)

“ Tell em “


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sunday at 1:49 AM)




----------

